# Cool video from recent trip



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I took Nick and Kami Swingle fishing about two months ago and had a great day. They shot a bunch of pics and video and are currently shopping the idea of making a Galveston based short film on fly fishing for reds. I have attached the trailer below.






You can also find them and their work at; 
http://www.twofistedheartproductions.com/


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Awsome!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Flyfish vidio*

Capt.Steve,
That is one really great vidio.Gotta love that kind of material.
Skiffstiff


----------



## SuperYak (Sep 21, 2012)

Loved it........very entertaining!!


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

great video,, thanks 
tom


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very well done! Enjoyed it a lot and can't wait to see the full video.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

2cool


----------

